# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  من هو (العالم) ؟ ومتى يقال عن الرجل: (العالم الفلاني) ؟

## أشجعي

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ,,
فما هي معايير أهل العلم -سواء من السلف أو الخلف-, على إطلاق اسم (عالم) لفلان,
هل مثلا:
حافظ القرآن مع التفسير - حافظ الصحيحين مع السنن - مَتْنَيّنْ لكل فن من الفنون على الأقل,
هل يسمى مثلاً هذا عالماً؟
ومن حفظ المتون وعرف الأصول انطلاقا من :
(من حفظ المتون حاز الفنون), و(من حُرم الأصول حُرم الوصول)؟

أفيدونا لا حرمكم الله الأجر,
متى يُطلق على الرجل عالم؟
بحثت في الانترنت فلم أجد شيئاً.

----------


## أبو رغد الأثري

للرفع أريد الفائدة

----------


## أشجعي

,,,,,,,,,,,


> للرفع أريد الفائدة

----------


## أشجعي

ارفع.

----------


## المسروحي

موضوع مهم جداً نرجوا من مشائخنا المشاركة

يقول الشيخ محمد المنجد حفظه الله :

لوسألت العامي من تستفتي؟ لقال لك الأشهر

ولو سألت طالب العلم من تستفتي؟ لقال لك الأعلم

والملاحظ اليوم أن الألقاب غطت على المضامين

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

بارك الله فيكم

العالم من شهد العلماء بأنه عالم

----------


## أشجعي

حبذا شيخنا أمجد لو أفصحت أكثر,
فالسؤال هو هو شيخي,
من نصب أو أطلق لفظة العالم على هؤلاء العلماء حتى ارتضوا -من قالوا عنه- الى جنبهم.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

العلماء الذين سبقوهم وشهدوا لهم بالعلم وهكذا حتى تنتهي السلسلة إلى الشارع صلى الله عليه وسلم

إن هذا العلم دين

ولو لم نعتمد هذا الشرط لادعى كل متعالم أنه عالم

----------


## أبو القاسم

العالم هو الذي يستحضر جملة كبيرة من مسائل العلم بأدلتها بالقوة الفعلية..تغطي معظم حاجات الناس
ويمكنه الاجتهاد فيما يخفى عليه بالقوة القريبة ,.أي بالرجوع لمظان المسائل وتحريرها
ولكنه قد يكون مع ذلك عالم سوء, فالعلم نور يقذفه الله في الصدر وليس معلومات نظرية مجردة فحسب
وما سبق إجابة تقرب الصورة
والله أعلم..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=23938

----------


## أشجعي

> موضوع مهم جداً نرجوا من مشائخنا المشاركة
> يقول الشيخ محمد المنجد حفظه الله :
> لوسألت العامي من تستفتي؟ لقال لك الأشهر
> ولو سألت طالب العلم من تستفتي؟ لقال لك الأعلم
> والملاحظ اليوم أن الألقاب غطت على المضامين


جزاك الله خيرا أخي,



> بارك الله فيكم
> العالم من شهد العلماء بأنه عالم


بارك الله فيك شيخي



> العالم هو الذي يستحضر جملة كبيرة من مسائل العلم بأدلتها بالقوة الفعلية..تغطي معظم حاجات الناس
> ويمكنه الاجتهاد فيما يخفى عليه بالقوة القريبة ,.أي بالرجوع لمظان المسائل وتحريرها
> ولكنه قد يكون مع ذلك عالم سوء, فالعلم نور يقذفه الله في الصدر وليس معلومات نظرية مجردة فحسب
> وما سبق إجابة تقرب الصورة
> والله أعلم..


جزاك الله خيرا يا شيخ,



> http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=23938


جزاك الله خيرا شيخي,
الظاهر أنني لم أوفق بالبحث,
فبارك الله فيك.

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

رأس العلم خشية الله ، وهذا يظهر في العالم تلقائيًا دونما تكلف .

----------


## أشجعي

رجعت الى الرابط الذي وضعه الشيخ عدنان,
والى الروابط التي في الرابط,,,

وصراحةً,
أصابني الاحباط,
والله المستعان.
لا أريد أن أصبح الحبر العلامة الشيخ الفهامة محدث الأنام ووحيد الزمان,
أُحب أن أحوي شيئا ثقيلا أستفيد منه وأفيد غيري,
أكتب بعض الرسائل لتكون علماً يُنتفع به من بعدي,

وعلى الله التكلان.

----------


## أشجعي

> رأس العلم خشية الله ، وهذا يظهر في العالم تلقائيًا دونما تكلف .


جزاك الله خيرا يا شيخ

----------


## المسروحي

> العالم من شهد العلماء بأنه عالم


وفسر الماء بعد الجهد بالماء
ومن هم العلماء الذين يستحقون لفظة (عالم) حتى يزكون غيرهم

----------


## أبو القاسم

هناك رسالة متواضعة لأخيك بعنوان:تنوير الطلاب بتحرير أسباب العلم من كلام رب الأرباب..
فيها جواب شاف لسؤالك إن شاء الله
وتجدها في الموقع نفسه

----------


## أشجعي

ما شاء الله عليك,
جزاك الله خيرا شيخي

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

أخي المسروحي
ليس كذلك قد قلتُ:



> العلماء الذين سبقوهم وشهدوا لهم بالعلم وهكذا حتى تنتهي السلسلة إلى الشارع صلى الله عليه وسلم
> 
> إن هذا العلم دين
> 
> ولو لم نعتمد هذا الشرط لادعى كل متعالم أنه عالم


فليس ثمت دور

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

وينظر هنا:
كيف تعرف أنك قد حصّلت العلم ؟!

والمقصود سد باب الفوضى وأن أهل كل فن أعلم بعلمائه وأهله

----------


## أبو القاسم

لكن قولك شهد العلماء له..بحاجة لبعض تحرير
لأن العلماء يدخل بينهم التنافس المذموم
فيطعن بعضهم في بعض
ومن هم هؤلاء العلماء؟
فابن تيمية مثلا في عصره :جل العلماء على 
على الطعن فيه ومحاربته
وعلى أية حال:العالم الصادق الرباني
عليه من الله أمارات تدل عليه
وتهدي الحائر إليه"وعلامات وبالنجم هم يهتدون"
والله الموفق

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الذي يظهر لي والله أعلم: أنَّ العالم -في كلِّ فنٍّ بحسبه-، هو باختصار: الذي علم وأتقن ما في ذاك الفنِّ من أصول العلم.. هذا هو العالم..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وبهذا يفترق عن الجاهل.. والمتوسِّط في ذلك وهو طالب العلم.. وهل النَّاس إلَّا هؤلاء.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فعالم الفقه متقنٌ لمسائله الأصول الكبرى، والكثير أوالأكثر من الفرعيَّات التَّفصيليَّة..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وعليه قس العالم المحدِّث، والعالم الأصولي، والعالم اللّغوي..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فكلُّ من علم ما في فنِّه وعلم غالبه وأتقنه -والكمال مستحيل- فإنَّه العالم به.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثمَّ فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء، فيجمع لرجلٍ بين علمين، يعرف مسائلهما المطروقة وكثيرًا من الدقائق فيهما.. وقد يجمع له بين ثلاثة.. وبين أربعة.. حتَّى يصير علَّامة.. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نسأل الله أن يسلك بنا الطرق المؤدِّية إلى منازل العلماء، وأن يهب لنا من فضله..

----------


## نديم الخاطر

كلمة العالم أصبحت كلمة شائعة لكثير من قليلي البضاعة في العلم ، 
لكن العالم في اعتقادي أنه هو الذي يشهد له العلماء الراسخون برسوخه في العلم وفي كثير من دقائقه وخاصة في علم التفسير والعقيدة والفقه ، وكلما كان عاملا بهذا العلم كان حقيقا بأن يكون من العلماء الربانيين .

----------


## معاذ احسان العتيبي

*(تعريف العالم والشيخ) (منقول) .أولا:
" العالم " : هو المحيط علما بما في كتاب الله تعالى وسنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم عليه وسلم من أحكام ، وهو المحقق للناسخ والمنسوخ ، والعارف بفيد المطلق ، ومخصص العام ، وهو المميز لصحيح الحديث من ضعيفه ، والمطلع على اختلاف العلماء ، مع معرفته لجملة وافرة من علوم الآلة كأصول الفقه ، واللغة العربية .وهذه جملة من أقوال العلماء في ذلك :1. قال عبد الملك بن حبيب : سمعت ابن الماجشون يقول : كانوا يقولون : لا يكون إماما في الفقه من لم يكن إماما في القرآن والآثار ، ولا يكون إماما في الآثار من لم يكن إماما في الفقه .
قال : وقال لي ابن الماجشون : كانوا يقولون : لا يكون فقيها في الحادث من لم يكن عالما بالماضي .
" جامع بيان العلم وفضله " ( 2 / 47 ) .2. قال الحاكم النيسابوري :
قال أحمد بن حنبل وإسحاق بن راهويه : إن العالم إذا لم يعرف الصحيح والسقيم ، والناسخ والمنسوخ من الحديث : لا يسمى عالما .
" معرفة علوم الحديث " للحاكم ( ص 60 ) .
3. وروى ابن عبد البر - رحمه الله - عن سعيد بن أبي عروبة قال : من لم يسمع الاختلاف فلا تعده عالما .
" جامع بيان العلم وفضله " ( 2 / 46 ) .
ثانيا:
وأما " الشيخ " : فتطلق على الكبير في السن ، والكبير في العلم ، والكبير في القدر .
سئل الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين - رحمه الله - :
هل يصح أن تطلق كلمة " الشيخ " لكل أحد من الناس , ولا سيما أن هذه الكلمة أصبحت متفشية ؟ فأرجو توضيح ذلك .فأجاب :
كلمة " شيخ " في اللغة العربية لا تكون إلا للكبير , إما كبير السنِّ ، أو كبير القدْر بعلمه ، أو ماله ، أو ما أشبه ذلك , ولا تطلق على الصغير , لكن كما قلتَ : تفشت الآن حتى كاد يلقب بالشيخ من كان جاهلاً أو لم يعرف شيئاً , وهذا فيما أرى لا ينبغي ؛ لأنك إذا أطلقت على هذا الشخص كلمة " شيخ " وهو جاهل لا يعرف : اغتر الناس به , وظنوا أن عنده علماً ، فرجعوا إليه في الاستفتاء ، وغير ذلك ، وحصل بهذا ضرر عظيم 
وكثير من الناس - نسأل الله لنا ولهم الهداية - لا يبالي إذا سئل أن يفتي ولو بغير علم , لأنه يرى إذا قال : " لا أدري " : كان ذلك نقصاً في حقه , والواقع : أن الإنسان إذا قال فيما لا يعلم " لا أدري " : كان ذلك كمالاً في حقه , ولكن النفوس مجبولة على محبة الظهور إلا من عصم الله عز وجل .فالذي أرى : أنها لا تطلق كلمة " شيخ " إلا على من يستحقها , إما لكبره ، أو لشرفه وسيادته في قومه , أو لعلمه , وهذا كما كان بعض الناس الآن يطلق كلمة " إمام " على عامة العلماء , حتى وإن كان هذا العالم من المقلدة يقول : هو إمام , وهذا أيضاً لا ينبغي , ينبغي ألا تطلق لفظ " إمام " إلا على من استحق أن يكون إماماً ، وكان له أتباع , وكان معتبراً قوله بين المسلمين .
" لقاء الباب المفتوح " ( 117 / السؤال 11)
*

----------


## ابن خوسي

> *(تعريف العالم والشيخ) (منقول) .أولا:
> " العالم " : هو المحيط علما بما في كتاب الله تعالى وسنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم عليه وسلم من أحكام ، وهو المحقق للناسخ والمنسوخ ، والعارف بفيد المطلق ، ومخصص العام ، وهو المميز لصحيح الحديث من ضعيفه ، والمطلع على اختلاف العلماء ، مع معرفته لجملة وافرة من علوم الآلة كأصول الفقه ، واللغة العربية .وهذه جملة من أقوال العلماء في ذلك :1. قال عبد الملك بن حبيب : سمعت ابن الماجشون يقول : كانوا يقولون : لا يكون إماما في الفقه من لم يكن إماما في القرآن والآثار ، ولا يكون إماما في الآثار من لم يكن إماما في الفقه .
> قال : وقال لي ابن الماجشون : كانوا يقولون : لا يكون فقيها في الحادث من لم يكن عالما بالماضي .
> " جامع بيان العلم وفضله " ( 2 / 47 ) .2. قال الحاكم النيسابوري :
> قال أحمد بن حنبل وإسحاق بن راهويه : إن العالم إذا لم يعرف الصحيح والسقيم ، والناسخ والمنسوخ من الحديث : لا يسمى عالما .
> " معرفة علوم الحديث " للحاكم ( ص 60 ) .
> 3. وروى ابن عبد البر - رحمه الله - عن سعيد بن أبي عروبة قال : من لم يسمع الاختلاف فلا تعده عالما .
> " جامع بيان العلم وفضله " ( 2 / 46 ) .
> *


على هذه المواصفات لا يكون عالماً إلا المجتهد. فهذا يعني أنه ليس في عصرنا عالماً. لأن من يحيط بعلمه أحكام الكتاب والسنة؟ فإن معظم علماء العصر يعتمدون على أسلافهم وفي الحقيقة في الغالب ليسوا إلا ناقلين عنهم ومقلدين لآرائهم المستقرة.

ومن حقّق مسائل الناسخ والمنسوخ؟ معظم علماء العصر كذلك لا يخرجون عن تقليد الذين صنفوا في هذا الفن فنظروا قليلاً وحققوا أقلّ.

ومن يقدر أن يميّز بين الصحيح والسقيم من الحديث؟ فإنه ليس في عصرنا من هو أهل ليصحح ويضعّف إلا إذا قلّد أئمة الحديث كمالك وأحمد وابن المديني وأمثالهم. فتصحيحنا وتضعيفنا مبني على تقليد الأئمة -وفي الغالب_ بواسطة تهذيب الكمال وتوابعه أو ميزان الاعتدال وتوابعه.

أما العلوم كأصول الفقه فمن يقرب أمثال الجويني والرازي والشاطبي والقرافي و و و و...؟ الغالب على علماء الأمة هو التقليد في هذه المسائل وعدم التحقيق والنظر.

فلذلك أرى أن هذا التعريف ليس للعالم بل للمجتهد. أما العالم فالأحسن أن لا نغترّ بالأسامي فإن كل فن فن. وتجد كثيراً من العلماء يدرّسون كتباً في علومٍ شتّى وليسوا أهلاً لذلك. فترى كثيراً ما يدرّسون نزهة النظر وهم لا يعرفون الصناعة الحديثية. أو تراهم يدرّسون الورقات ولا يضيفون في المادّة الأصولية أكثر مما يوجد في بعض شروح الورقات المتداولة. أو تراهم يتكلمون في الفقه المقارن وينسبون إلى المذاهب أقوالاً شاذةً. فقليل ما تجد عالماً متمكناً في أكثر من علم وكثير منهم قليل البضاعة في جميعها. 

فأحسن من الأسامي، الإنتاج العلمي. من له خلفية في علم الحديث يعرف المتمكن في علم الحديث بسرعة. ومن له خلفية في النحو يعرف المتمكن في النحو بسرعة. وهكذا. فإني سمعتُ دروساً لنزهة النظر من علماء معروفين (حضرت لبعض واستمعت لبعض من الأشرطة) ولم أستفد منهم كما استفدتُ من شابّ في دمشق لم يكن يعرفه إلا بعض الطلبة. ولما وفّقني الله وجلست مع علماء أقوياء في الحديث تيقنتُ أن هذا الشاب السوري كان متمكناً في الحديث أكثر من كثير من العلماء المشهورين. فهل هو عالم؟ في رأيي هو متمكن في الحديث والآخرون لا. وهذا يكفيني.

----------


## ابو عباس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاة والسلام على نبي الرحمة محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين
اخي العزيز اذا كان سؤالك عن العالم بشكل عام فالجواب هو: كلمة *عالم* تطلق على كل من وهب نفسه للعلم، وتعمق في المعرفة العلمية في مجال معين، أي أن معرفته في اختصاصه تفوق العادة، فهو الخبير بالأشياء من حيث طبيعتها، تصنيفاتها وعملها، وهو الشخص المتمكن من مجال دراسته أو تخصصه.
واما اذا كان سؤالك عن العالم الديني فهو كما جاء في تعريف العالم العام ولكن عالم الدين اختص في امور الدين ويطلق عليه اسم الفقيه والفقيه مأخوذة من كلمة فقه ومعنى ذلك في اللغة هو العلم أي فهم وعلم الشيء يعني فقه الشيء
واصطلاحاً: هو عبارة عن العلم بالاحكام الشرعية الفرعية واستنباط الاحكام من الكتاب والسنة والاجماع والعقل ونعني بذلك ان هناك اصول لايجوز التغيير فيها مثل: الصلاة والصوم والحج والزكاة ولا يقتصر العالم الديني على الفقه واستنباط الاحكام فهناك الكثير من العلوم الاخرى التي يدرسها علماء الدين ولا يسعنا الحديث عنها لما يطول حولها من الحديث

وفي الاخير اسأل الله لي ولكم التوفيق والسلام.

----------


## بيرم الغانمي

السلام عليكم، مر عليّ هذا الموضوع أثناء تصفحي للمنتدى فأحببت أن أشارك :

هذا موضوع قديم لشيخي أبو جهاد فيه إجابة عن سؤالك:
http://majles.alukah.net/t23938

----------


## زايد بن زايد

فإذا تم معرفة من هو العالم ، فمن هو العلامة (ابتسامة).

----------


## الطيب العربي

لا اظن احدا يستطيع افادتك سوى محمود عبد اللطيف عويضة، صاحب كتاب  الجامع لأحكام الصلاة. لكني لا اعرف كيف تجده.

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

> فإذا تم معرفة من هو العالم ، فمن هو العلامة (ابتسامة).


فعلًا سؤال وجيه :Smile:

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

> الذي يظهر لي والله أعلم: أنَّ العالم -في كلِّ فنٍّ بحسبه-، هو باختصار: الذي علم وأتقن ما في ذاك الفنِّ من أصول العلم.. هذا هو العالم..
>  وبهذا يفترق عن الجاهل.. والمتوسِّط في ذلك وهو طالب العلم.. وهل النَّاس إلَّا هؤلاء.
>  فعالم الفقه متقنٌ لمسائله الأصول الكبرى، والكثير أوالأكثر من الفرعيَّات التَّفصيليَّة..
>  وعليه قس العالم المحدِّث، والعالم الأصولي، والعالم اللّغوي..
>  فكلُّ من علم ما في فنِّه وعلم غالبه وأتقنه -والكمال مستحيل- فإنَّه العالم به.
>  ثمَّ فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء، فيجمع لرجلٍ بين علمين، يعرف مسائلهما المطروقة وكثيرًا من الدقائق فيهما.. وقد يجمع له بين ثلاثة.. وبين أربعة.. حتَّى يصير علَّامة.. 
>  نسأل الله أن يسلك بنا الطرق المؤدِّية إلى منازل العلماء، وأن يهب لنا من فضله..


جواب جيد ومعقول.

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

> لا اظن احدا يستطيع افادتك سوى محمود عبد اللطيف عويضة، صاحب كتاب  الجامع لأحكام الصلاة. لكني لا اعرف كيف تجده.


ضيقت واسعًا أيها الطيب العربي!
هلَّا تأنيت في قولك، فقلت: لعلَّه فلان الفلاني يفيدك في مسألتك=لكان هذا أطيب وأوقع وأحسن جوابًا.

----------


## خادم السنة الإغباوي

الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبيّ بعده,
أما بعد...
فهذه قضية مهمة جدا بإعتبارات كثيرة, ووَصْف الأعيان بهذا اللفظ نسبي بإختلافهم وقد يدخل فيه جميع أصناف أهل العلم من الطلاب والعلماء الكبار...وقد سُئلتُ هذه المسألة في دورة علمية في بلدنا بعد إلقاء محاضرة علمية مع بعض الإخوة عن عقيدة الإسلام ووجوب أخذها من أفواه العلماء الربانيين, فأجتُ عجلةً بما حضرني من أقوال العلماء كمثل الحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي [كتابه: فضل علم السلف على الخلف] ومثل الشيخ/عبد السلام برجس [من هم العلماء].
وبعدئذٍ تفكرت حول القضية وخرجت شيئا -أظنه مفيدًا- لمن يرغب في تعريف عالم. ودونكم البحث:

*هكذا نعـرِفُ عالـمًا:*
والأصل –عندي- أن من أراد معرفة عالم بالله وبأمره وما يتميز بها من الأوصاف الجليلة من غيره فعليه بما نطق الوحيان –القرآن والسنة. ولا يحسن أحد استنباط هذا الجواب منهما إلا من يتوقف مع النصوص وقفات متميزة اللائقة بها ]*وَمَا يَعْقِلُهَا إِلاَّ الْعَالِمُونَ*[[1]؛ ودونك معظم هذه الصفات تتميَّزُ بها العالمَ من العارم, وهي مختصرة جدًّا:
1.                 *الأصــــــــــا  لة:* 
وإذا أردتَ أن تعرف عالـمًا فقفْ عند قول  النّـبيّ –صلى الله عليه وسلّم- : *"...العُلماء وَرَثَة الأنبِـيَاء...*" (سنن الترمذي: 2682) وتأمَّلْ هذه العبارة العظيمة, تجِدْها زَادًا لرحلتك العلمية ورفيقًا مُرشِدًا لِوُصولِـك إلى باب العالم الربّاني –بإذن الله-. وذالك أنّ "... *الأنبياء لم يورثوا دينارا ولا درهما إنما ورثوا العلم فمن أخذ به أخذ بحظ وافر.*" ولا شكَّ أنّ المقصود بالعلم هنا هو ما أنزله الله على نبـيِّه محمّدٍ –صلى الله عليه وسلّم- من البيّـنات والهدى والحكمة بواسطة جبريل –على الأغلب-, قال الله تعالى ]*وَكَذَلِكَ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ رُوحًا مِنْ أَمْرِنَا مَا كُنْتَ تَدْرِي مَا الْكِتَابُ وَلاَ الإِيمَانُ وَلَكِنْ جَعَلْنَاهُ نُورًا نَهْدِي بِهِ مَنْ نَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا وَإِنَّكَ لَتَهْدِي إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ*[[2].  إذنْ, يتبيّنُ لـكَ أنّ المغزى بـالأصالة في حق عالم هو: جودة جملة معلوماته وتسليمه لما ورثه كما ورد إليه من النبيّ –صلى الله عليه وسلّم- بدون  ميل ولا تبديل ]*...قُلْ مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أُبَدِّلَهُ مِنْ تِلْقَاءِ نَفْسِي إِنْ أَتَّبِعُ إِلاَّ مَا يُوحَى إِلَيَّ إِنِّي أَخَافُ إِنْ عَصَيْتُ رَبِّي عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ*[[3].
والحاصل أنـنا لا نعرف علمًا موروثًا عن النبيّ –صلى الله عليه وسلّم- سوى القرآن والسنة الصحيحة على وفق فهم من ورثناه منهم –أعني الصحابةَ وعليها مدار علم الدين. ومَنْ جمع علمَ القرآن والسنة الصحيحة على فهم الصحابة على قدره, قدْ يُعدّ من ورثة النبيّ –صلى الله عليه وسلّم-؛ ومن طلب غير هذا[4], فلن يقبل منه ولا يُلحق من صفوف ورثة الأنبياء ولو ادّعى وتمنّى.
وكلّما تريد عالمًا فلا ]*تُعْجِبُكَ أَجْسَامُهُمْ وَإِنْ يَقُولُوا تَسْمَعْ لِقَوْلِهِمْ*[ وأدخِلْ في جيبـك هذه القاعدة معيارًا لمعرفتهم: "*لِهَذَا العِلْمِ ثَلاثةُ مَصادِرٍ, وَمَا عَدَاهَا فَقَبُولـهُ وَرُدودُهُ مُفْتقَرٌ لِـهَذهِ الْمَصادِرِ*". عليـك بـمن يقول: "قال الله قال رسوله وقال الصحابة" ومن لم يقُلْ هكذا فاحذره واتهمـه بالتمويهِ.

2.                *المتـــــــــــ  انة:*
وإذا تجدُ معيَّـنًا ذا أصالةٍ لطيفةٍ على ما تقدّم, فلا تسرِّعْ في الأخذ عنه ولا تُغرَر بسحر بيانه ولا كثرة إنجازاته العلمية ولا بِـعدَدِ روّاد مجلسِه, و... فحسِب, بلْ بصلاَبة فهمه ورُسوخِ قدميه وقوّة استنباطه الفروعَ من الأصول. فليس العلم, كما قال الحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي (تـ795هـ)-رحمة الله عليه- "بكثرة الرواية ولا بكثرة المقال ولكنه نور يقذف في القلب يفهم به العبد الحق ويميز به بينه وبين الباطل ويعبر عن ذلك بعبارات وجيزة محصلة للمقاصد" [راجع: فضل علم السلف على الخلف]. وصاحب المتانة لا يتردّد عن الثوابت ولا يأتي بالعجائب والغرائب ولا يضرب النصوص بعضَها ببعض ]*وَلَوْ رَدُّوهُ إِلَى الرَّسُولِ وَإِلَى أُولِي الأَمْرِ مِنْهُمْ لَعَلِمَهُ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَنْبِطُونَ  هُ مِنْهُمْ*[.
ومن الأدلة أن المتانة صفة يختصّ بها العالم من غيره هو قول الله تعالى في حقّ مدرّس النبيّ –صلى الله عليه وسلّم-: ]*عَلَّمَهُ شَدِيدُ الْقُوَى . ذُو مِرَّةٍ فَاسْتَوَى*[[5] قال صاحب "التحرير والتنوير" (27/95): "والمرة، بكسر الميم وتشديد الراء المفتوحة، تطلق على قوة الذات وتطلق على متانة العقل وأصالته" والمتانة المطلوبة من عالم هي التي تستقيم له دينه من صلابة الفهم وحسن المروءة والأخلاق المحمدية.
إذَا تريد تحقيقَ المتانة, فلتتمشّى بِـهذه القاعدة: "*العِلمُ دِينٌ, فَلاَ يُؤْخَذُ إلاَّ مِن صَاحِبِهِ*" واحذَرْ:
_ سُنّـيًّا قَليلَ الطلب والتجربة؛
_ ومُبتدِعًا [داعيةً أم لا] بَديـعًا ولو كَثُر طلبـه؛
_ ومكثِرًا مناوئًا مضطربًا؛
_ ومكثرًا مُتشـيِّخًا مِن بطون الكتب بدون إرشاد أستاذٍ, ومَن لا يَجلسُ إلى العلماء فلا يُجْلَسُ إليه.          

3.                *الأمـــــــــــ  انة:*
هي علامة سمينة لا توجد إلا في الذين ءامنوا ]*وَالَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ دَرَجَات*[, وما أوحى الله إلى عبدٍ من عِباده الأخيار إلا لاستقرار أمانتهم, فلا دين لمن لا أمانة له –أو كما قال النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلّم-. قال تعالى: ]*وَمَا يَنْطِقُ عَنِ الْهَوَى . إِنْ هُوَ إِلاَّ وَحْيٌ يُوحَى*[[6] وقال سبحانه ]*قُلْ مَا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَجْرٍ وَمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُتَكَلِّفِي  نَ*[[7]. ومقتضى الأمانة في أداء العلم أشّد من اقتضائها عند أخذه لما تحتوي في السابق من الحفظ وعدم كتمانه وتبليغه على منهج سليم ووصوله إلى الناس بأحسن أسلوب.
أمانة العالم تظهر عند تبليغه قدر ما ورثه بدون التكلّف –وقد نُهينا عنه-, وكان يعظّم أخبار القرآن والسنة فوق كل قول أو فكر أو فلسفة, لا يصرف وجوه الناس إلى عصمة أخطائه ولا ينصر مذهبًا ولا تقليدًا بل ينصر إِرثَـــه بإحسان ويدفع عنه بنفسه وماله... ولا يتنقّص في مناقب من سبقه بالإيمان والعلم من السلف ومَن دونهم ولا يرى لنفسه فضلاً عليهم, وكان ذا نصيحة لا تعييرٍ, ولا يدعو إلى نفسه ولا يقبل من الناس الإفراط في تعظيمه وتمجيده  فضلاً من أن يفتح  لهم بابًا لتقديسه, وكان شعاره: "الله ورسوله أعلم".
اعلم –وفقنا الله لما يحب ويرضى- يا أخي الطالب أنّ إنزال من تأخذ منه العلمَ والدينَ منزلته الدينية من حسن معاشرته بآداب نبيلة "واجب" لمن أراد ثمرة طيبةً؛ ولكن لا تتبذر في ذالك خشية أن تكون أخًا للشيطان أو تُعينه على زلّـته واحفظ هذه القاعدة: "*لهذا العلم غاية (الشارع) ووسيلة (علماء) فمحظور قلب وسيلةٍ غايةً وعكس*" وأعطي كل ذي حقٍّ حـقّه ]*وَلاَ تُسْرِفُوا إِنَّهُ لاَ يُحِبُّ الْمُسْرِفِينَ*[.

4.                *الأســـــــــــ  وة*:
فاعلم –رحمنا الله جميعًا- أنّ الأسوة من أعلى صِفةٍ تـبحَث أنت في عالمٍ وهي على ضربين:
*أسوته نحو ذات العلم*: وذالك بكثرة مراجعته وانشغاله بالعلم وتقييده ومصاحبته في كل حين ومكان. وكان رفيعًا لشأنه ومجيدًا لحقّه لا يحقره بذَهابه إلى أبواب الناس ولا يبيعه بثمن بخس. ومن كان حاله مطابقًا بهذه الصفة –وما تقدمناها- فهو الذي يليق بأن تأخذ منه.
*أسوته نحو عملية العلم*:   زِيّ عالمٍ البارزُ –إن لم يكنْ لجميع منْ أسلمَ- هو التطبيق العملي لما يُبيّنه للناس, وهي الشهادة الناطقة عن درجـته, والعمل كما يُقال هو دليلٌ لاستقرار العلم في نفس حامله وهو مقدم على ما يجري في لسانه, فلا علم لمن لا عمل له. وينبغي أن يُشعَرُ في عالمٍ تحريكُ أحرف العلم في سـمته وهديه ودلّـه وفي جميع أخلاقه وتصرفاته, فهو نُموذجٌ نقلاً وعَملاً. قال الله تعالى في شأن أفضل من وطأ الأرض عالمًا مُعلِّمًا: ]*لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ لِمَنْ كَانَ يَرْجُو اللَّهَ وَالْيَوْمَ الآخِرَ وَذَكَرَ اللَّهَ كَثِيرًا*[[8].
ومن نصيحة الخطيب البغدادي (تـــــ463هـ) –رحمة الله عليه- في مقدمة كتابه القيّم "اقتضاء العلم العمل" ما نصّها: "العلم شجرةٌ والعمل ثمرةٌ, وليس يُعدّ عالِمـًا من لم يكُنْ بِعلمه عاملاً, وقيل العلم والدٌ والعمل مولودٌ...فإذا كان العمل قاصرًا عن العلم كان العلم كلاًّ على العالمِ, ونعوذ بالله من علمٍ عاد كلاًّ وأَورَثَ ذلاًّ وصار في رقْبة صاحِبِه غلاًّ." ا.هـ.
يـــا طالبـــًا للعلم, احْذرْ:
-        من يُحقّرُ العِلمَ  ويَصطاد من تَمنْدَل به لأنّـه يُحقِّر لك دِينَـكَ ويُفسِد لك وُصولَك إلى ربّ السّـلام وإِلى دارِ السّــلامِ؛
-       كما ينبغي عليك الفرار عمّن ينقر العلم نقرَ غراب, فولِّ عنه مُدْبرًا ولاَ تُعقِّبْ؛
-       ولا تُصغِ سـمعَك إلى مَنْ جَهلَ ما يحمِلُ لعدم تنفيذه العلمَ, فمَثَله ]*كَمَثَلِ الْحِمَارِ يَحْمِلُ أَسْفَارًا*[.

5.                *الخشـــــــــــ  ية:*
بضاعة نادرة, وقَلَّما تجد حقيقتها عند أول لقائك بمرءٍ ولا بطول عمرك عنده لأنها غيبيّة لا يظهر عليها إلا الله قال تعالى: ]*مَنْ خَشِيَ الرَّحْمَنَ بِالْغَيْبِ وَجَاءَ بِقَلْبٍ مُنِيبٍ[9]*[. ومع كونها غيبية, فقد جعل الله لها ضابطًا يمكن بـه إدراكها أو بعضها, وذالك بمراقبة الله وتعظيمه واستسلام لأوامره قولاً وفعلاً, وبهجران ما خالف أمره وزاغ عن سواء السبيل. وثمرة خشية الله العمل  بالمأمور به والترك للمَنْهِي عنه قال الله تعالى: ]*إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللَّهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ*[[10] وكفى للخشية علمـًا وعُنوانًا لأَهـلهِ.
*فائدة:* لا تجلس إلى من جمَعَ وطَلَحَ, ونصحَ وخدَعَ, فاحذره وعلمَه ولا تتنـسَّكْ بـه فيفسد لك كلَّ شيء وأنت لا تدري قال الشافعي (تـــــ204هـ) –رحمة الله عليه- [الديوان له]: 
فَـــــــسَادٌ كَبــــــــــــ  يرٌ عالــمٌ مُتَــهَـــــــ  ـــتـــــتِّك ................... وَأَكبَر مِنـــه جَاهـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــلٌ مُتَنَـــــسِّك
هُمَا فِــتْنــــــــ  ـَةٌ فِي العَالَمِين عَظِــــــــــي  مَةٌ ................... لِمَنْ بِهِمَا فِي دِيــــــــــــ  ـــــــنِــــــ  ــــــــهِ يَتَــــنَـــــ  سَّك
وهذه قطرة ما تحضرني من الذكرى ]*لِمَنْ كَانَ لَهُ قَلْبٌ أَوْ أَلْقَى السَّمْعَ وَهُوَ شَهِيدٌ*[ 
والحمد لله رب العالمين.

 العنكبوت 29: 49[1]

 الشورى 42: 52 [2]

 يونس 10: 15 [3]

[4] عين الانشغال بنسبة العلم هذا هو ما جائتْ من القرآن والسنة من العلوم إما من العُـقَد: كعلوم الأصول وإما من المُلح: كعلوم الفروع النافعة الحاصلة لنيل العُقد؛ وما غير هذه من العلوم الضارة كعلم الكلام, والفلسفة, والمنطق...فهي مردودة بردّ الله ورسوله.

 النجم 53: 5-6 [5]

 النجم 53: 3-4 [6]

ص 38: 86  [7]


[8]  الأحزاب 33: 21

 ق 50: 33 [9]

فاطر 35: 28 [10]

----------


## الطيب العربي

يا اخي الكريم ابا عاصم، لم أضيق واسعا، ذلك ان الانسان يفترض به ان يجيب على حسب ما يظن، ولا شك ان هناك في الامة غير محمود عبد اللطيف عويضة،من يعرف تفصيل هذا الامر الذي يسال عنه الرجل، لكنه يسالنا نحن الحاضرين سؤالا محددا عنه، فاجبته بما اعلم، ولا شأن لي بما لا اعلم. وقد مهدت لجوابي بكلمة (اظن) الدالة على نفي اليقين لكن مع الجزم الذي بغلبة الظن. والله من وراء القصد.

----------


## أبو عبد الله الجلفي

> *(تعريف العالم والشيخ) (منقول) .أولا:
> " العالم " : هو المحيط علما بما في كتاب الله تعالى وسنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم عليه وسلم من أحكام ، وهو المحقق للناسخ والمنسوخ ، والعارف بفيد المطلق ، ومخصص العام ، وهو المميز لصحيح الحديث من ضعيفه ، والمطلع على اختلاف العلماء ، مع معرفته لجملة وافرة من علوم الآلة كأصول الفقه ، واللغة العربية .وهذه جملة من أقوال العلماء في ذلك :1. قال عبد الملك بن حبيب : سمعت ابن الماجشون يقول : كانوا يقولون : لا يكون إماما في الفقه من لم يكن إماما في القرآن والآثار ، ولا يكون إماما في الآثار من لم يكن إماما في الفقه .
> قال : وقال لي ابن الماجشون : كانوا يقولون : لا يكون فقيها في الحادث من لم يكن عالما بالماضي .
> " جامع بيان العلم وفضله " ( 2 / 47 ) .2. قال الحاكم النيسابوري :
> قال أحمد بن حنبل وإسحاق بن راهويه : إن العالم إذا لم يعرف الصحيح والسقيم ، والناسخ والمنسوخ من الحديث : لا يسمى عالما .
> " معرفة علوم الحديث " للحاكم ( ص 60 ) .
> 3. وروى ابن عبد البر - رحمه الله - عن سعيد بن أبي عروبة قال : من لم يسمع الاختلاف فلا تعده عالما .
> " جامع بيان العلم وفضله " ( 2 / 46 ) .
> ثانيا:
> ...


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بارك الله فيكم
موضوع هام خاصة في الزمن الحاضر.
قديما في بعض الأحيان كان هناك الامتحان، فما هو بديله في الزمن الحاضر ؟
لو يقال مثلا: شهادة العلماء له، وأن يرى من نفسه ذلك أيضا.

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> بارك الله فيكم
> موضوع هام خاصة في الزمن الحاضر.
> قديما في بعض الأحيان كان هناك الامتحان، فما هو بديله في الزمن الحاضر ؟
> لو يقال مثلا: شهادة العلماء له، وأن يرى من نفسه ذلك أيضا.


هذا الامتحان واقع لا محالة، وذلك من خلال سؤال الناس له عامة، وفي صلب تخصصه خاصة، إذ لا يعقل أن يقال فلان عالم، ولم يسأله سأل، ولم يحتك به الناس أو يحتك هو بهم.
لكن من ضمن الاعتبارات في التقويم وأعظمها: هو الإنتاج العلمي له بصوره، وعند عرضه على أهل المعرفة والعلم والتخصص من أهل زمانه، فهم أهل الحكم عليه لا عوام الناس.

----------


## عنان البرانسي

لا يزال العالم عالما ما دام يطلب العلم فإذا قال: علمتُ فقد جهل.

----------


## الباجي

http://majles.alukah.net/t71592/#post439885

----------


## الطيبوني

..............................

الاعتصام للشاطبي

«اتَّخَذَ النَّاسُ رُؤَسَاءَ جُهَّالًا» كُلُّ أَحَدٍ عَالِمٌ بِنَفْسِهِ هَلْ بَلَغَ فِي الْعِلْمِ مَبْلَغَ الْمُفْتِينَ أَمْ لَا؟ وَعَالِمٌ [إِذَا] رَاجَعَ النَّظَرَ فِيمَا سُئِلَ عَنْهُ: هَلْ هُوَ قَائِلٌ بِعِلْمٍ وَاضِحٍ مِنْ غَيْرِ إِشْكَالٍ أَمْ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ؟ أَمْ هُوَ عَلَى شَكٍّ فِيهِ؟ 

وَالْعَالِمُ إِذَا لَمْ يَشْهَدْ لَهُ الْعُلَمَاءُ فَهُوَ فِي الْحُكْمِ بَاقٍ عَلَى الْأَصْلِ مِنْ عَدَمِ الْعِلْمِ حَتَّى يَشْهَدَ فِيهِ غَيْرُهُ وَيَعْلَمَ هُوَ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ مَا شَهِدَ لَهُ بِهِ ، وَإِلَّا فَهُوَ عَلَى يَقِينٍ مِنْ عَدَمِ الْعِلْمِ أَوْ عَلَى شَكٍّ، فَاخْتِيَارُ الْإِقْدَامِ فِي هَاتَيْنِ الْحَالَتَيْنِ عَلَى الْإِحْجَامِ لَا يَكُونُ إِلَّا بِاتِّبَاعِ الْهَوَى. إِذْ كَانَ يَنْبَغِي لَهُ أَنْ يَسْتَفْتِيَ فِي نَفْسِهِ غَيْرَهُ وَلَمْ يَفْعَلْ، وَكَانَ مِنْ حَقِّهِ أَنْ لَا يُقَدَّمَ إِلَّا أَنْ يُقَدِّمَهُ غَيْرُهُ، وَلَمْ يَفْعَلْ هَذَا.

----------

